# Favorite Treat?



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

What do pigeons looooooooooove to eat? Millet seems to be a favorite of parrots, but are your pigeon's favorite treats?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Millet is like candy--all starch and very little real nutrition. A pigeon's idea of a treat is sometimes based on his own personal ideas and those ideas can come from anywhere. Squidget, for instance, loves pork chops. Now... that's a REAL story and I wish Denise would get on here again and tell us more about our dear Squidget.

However, you may have to train your bird to love something in particular. They usually can develop a real love of safflower seeds, hemp seeds and shelled (raw & unsalted) sunflower seeds.

Pidgey


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow..I love raw & unsalted sunflower seeds too! ...Uhh oh, I hope that isn't going to be a problem!


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> Squidget, for instance, loves pork chops. Now... that's a REAL story and I wish Denise would get on here again and tell us more about our dear Squidget.
> 
> .........
> 
> Pidgey


ROFL!!!! I'd LOVE to hear about this!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Prizm said:


> ROFL!!!! I'd LOVE to hear about this!


Well, it's a very long story. As to the pork chops part:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16052

You can use the SEARCH tool, put in "Squidget" and look up the rest.

Pidgey


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Robbie's very favourite treat is crushed unsalted peanuts... I use them sparingly because I'm not sure how healthy all that fat is, but if I say "Peanuts!" or just shake the jar of them, he gets all excited and starts wiggling one wing like a hungry baby. 
He also enjoys raw sesame seeds, if I put down a pinch of them he speed-eats them all without even breathing in between.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

stephie said:


> He also enjoys raw sesame seeds, if I put down a pinch of them he speed-eats them all without even breathing in between.



LOL Stephie...I know just what you mean here Mine do this speed eating for shelled sunflower seeds. They go into a frenzy and all a quiver when I bring them a handful. They shake and tremble with excitement when they are eating these seeds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Their favorite snack*

If you surveyed my pigeons they would all say......

raw, unsalted, small, Spanish

*PEANUTS!*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, I'd say the small peanuts, too. My local pigeon supply place does the right kind in 5 liter bags specially for racing pigeons. Otherwise, hemp seeds go down very well and also nice crispy lettuce (especially the wood pigeons, who will go through a whole small lettuce in no time, given a chance!).

John


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Cielo LOVES flax seeds, but too many of them give him diarhea. Yeah, I don't want to repeat that! 

On a "whim" I bought Kaytee's Garden Veggie finch treat ... and although Cielo picks through it to eat what he wants, he loves something in there. He comes flying when I show him the jar, and while he's eating them, or waiting for me to pour them out, he taps his wings against his back happily.

Rach


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

My pigeons love Corn seeds the best they go crazy even if there so big they just gulp them down like there drinking lol.

Also Argranade loves bread [Hole wheat] but I have to make shur he does not get too much I only give him a few peices when he's a good boy  .

Once he grabed a peice of my sandwhich bread right out of my hand and when I tryed to take it back he gave me such a peck and with that a wing slap I started laughing at him it was too cute I let him get away with it that one time.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Raw unsalted sunflower seeds for most of my gang too.

They would be very content to survive on a bowl full of them....and that's it!

Every morning they get their pigeon seed mix and two measured 1/4 teaspoons of the raw unsalted sunflower seeds and it is the first seed they attack like there is no tomorrow. 

As a treat, I hand out some in the afternoon . They happily accept them as they peck it out of my fingers. Even Tooter has aquired a new taste for them which is something he did not have til now.

Now, Rosco is the ONLY pigeon we have that will not eat them. He likes the cocketeil blend. He is so stubborn!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Safflower, Hemp and Song Bird Seeds for Mr. Squeaks!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse's LOVES rape & hemp seeds. It's hard to believe how quickly he finishes every single one.

He also loves pignola nuts. They are a rare treat, because I don't know how good they are for him.

Phyll


----------

